# /usr partition not mounting with 2.5.65

## MrOnion

gentoo-sources run lurbbely...

Runing the development kernel: 2.5.65

I have 2 partitions: "/" and "/usr", "/usr" doesn't mount on start up. I can mount afterwards without a problem. Both partitions are ext3 and i have ext3 support compiled into the kernel.

Thnx in advance

Onion

----------

## oni

I am having the same problem, I have a seperate partition for /usr and it doesn't get mounted.

Using 2.5.65 kernel as well.

----------

## jrollins

I think I may have the same problem as you...does it spit out a rather lengthy error and mention something about trying to fsck it with a different super block?

----------

## MrOnion

well u have made an amazingly super botched way of making this work. Its super messy but it works for me.

```

echo "mount /dev/hdb1 /usr" > /etc/init.d/mnt.usr

chroot 700 /etc/init.d/mnt.usr

rc-update add mnt.usr boot

```

I will just stress again this is unbelieveably messy.

Good luck with it tho.

Onion

----------

## scotte

Sounds suspiciously like the problem with the devfs patch in 2.5.65-mm#. There are a couple of other threads on this subject around here, but I'm guessing this is the same sort of thing.

I fixed it (for mm-sources) by unpatching the particular patch that caused the problem (I think it was smalldevfs), and then making sure the kernel was build to not automount devfs (since gentoo does this).

Now if only I could get my mouse to work in X!

Just a shot in the dark....

----------

## azote

I have the same problem .. 

I changed to 2.5.65 and now works.... but with out the mm paches

----------

## Skogtroll

Rather simple. A glance at Documentation/Changes reveals that you need module-init-tools 0.99 (!=modutils). All kernels beyond 2.5.48 require it.

Its absence draws a chain-reaction:

/etc/init.d/modules fails, and thus, so do all things that depend on it, including /etc/init.d/localmount, which is responsible for mounting all filesystems in fstab (hence, /usr).

Anyway, what you're looking for is the following encantation:

# emerge /usr/portage/sys-apps/module-init-tools/module-init-tools-0.9.9.ebuild

if it fails to fetch (and I'm afraid it does), just google for module-init-tools-0.9.9.tar.bz2

and place it in /usr/portage/distfiles

Note that as for now you have to use the explicit ebuild filename because otherwise it would default to the more recent 0.9.10 which is still masked.

That's it. Now it *should* boot beautifully (fear not, for so should previous kernels)

PS: 2.5.65 tends to freeze on me with no apparent reason after a few minutes. Wish you better luck though.

Cheers

----------

## jrollins

Fixed it here, too.  I reversed the smalldevfs patch and it worked like a charm.

----------

